# [SOLVED] How to cool a laptop better



## CN_Rail (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello, I've been finding that whenever I use my laptop to play CPU-intensive games, the fan will start to speed up after a while and the CPU will tend to get hot. This increases lag and reduces FPS.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to keep the computer cool?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How to cool a laptop better*

The CPU fan increasing in RPM's indicates the CPU temp is rising.
Laptops are designed/intended for normal use. Basically, a PC with the components crammed into a small space that cannot effectively dissipate the heat.
Gaming adds more heat stress to a device that was not designed for that purpose, regardless of the advertisements.
Be certain the cooling vents are free of dust and are not obstructed. Using the laptop elevated, to allow more fresh air to the venting, can help and some have good luck with laptop coolers.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How to cool a laptop better*

Download HWMonitor from here: 

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html 










 

Make sure to download the .zip file to your *desktop*. 










 

Once downloaded to your desktop *unzip* the *hwmonitor.zip* folder to your *desktop*. 

Open up the unzipped folder and run either the 32bit Software or 64bit Software. 
How to tell the difference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218 ​Allow HWMonitor to run while the PC is at an idle state. After about five minutes of running at idle take a screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

Now allow HWMonitor to run while gaming or doing heavy processing for about five minutes. Take another screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

In your next reply please include both screenshots. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: How to cool a laptop better*

If you have the skill to disassemble your laptop, or there is easy access to the exhaust fan, I would suggest checking it for dust buildup. That's the most common reason a laptop will overheat. Once you have the exhaust fan located, you can blow compressed air back through the exhaust vent to dislodge dust. It's also advisable to actually remove the exhaust fan to make sure that the vent is truly clear.


----------



## CN_Rail (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: How to cool a laptop better*

the vents are not dusty. It's just that this laptop is from 2008 and it definitly wasn't built to handle 2013 games. I'll replace it probably with a more powerful laptop this fall.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: How to cool a laptop better*

when a laptop runs hot, sometimes you can replace the thermo paste and it will help. all in all, with it being an older laptop, newer games will make it hotter. My only suggestion would be to get a usb cooling pad for the laptop to sit on when play heavy resource using games.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How to cool a laptop better*

A gaming desktop PC is always better then a laptop.


And choosing one right from our build guide is an even better option:wink::

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2013-a-668661.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: How to cool a laptop better*



CN_Rail said:


> the vents are not dusty. It's just that this laptop is from 2008 and it definitly wasn't built to handle 2013 games. I'll replace it probably with a more powerful laptop this fall.


Laptops are designed for convenience. If you want to game, with a good experience and no problems, you need a PC.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: How to cool a laptop better*

Laptops are designed for portability and convenience and the onboard graphics are your worst enemy for gaming on a laptop. You would have to spend quite a bit to find a laptop with a pci-x video card where you can up the card. Alienware some models, Dell Vostro used to have some models you could choose the video card and also some Sony's but you will pay a premium to get that and a desktop is much more affordable usually. The other thought I had but have never tried it would be an Amd Vision unit where the cpu holds the video chip. That sounds like a possible solution as well for a laptop.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: How to cool a laptop better*

The last 3 posts are accurate. laptops are very cool to _use_, but GPU depending are not so cool to _run_. If you can keep your place cool (Apartment or Home) and keep the laptop well maintained - including blowing out dust regularly. On my own laptop I remove the entire keyboard assembly to blow out and clean the motherboard and all innards of the laptop about once every two months. Once a month I blow it out. Runs flawless.


----------

